
GitHub now has a web IDE based on VS Code - lobo42
https://gitpod.io
======
evervevdww221
this is not made by github, isn't it?

this title makes me believe this is official github feature. I ended up
authorizing a 3rd party to access my github.

~~~
meysholdt
no, it's not made by Github. It integrates tightly with Github an it's made by
TypeFox (my colleagues and me).

Thank you for your trust and I hope you liked it.

